# Easter :)



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.602197286475379.1073741825.132615410100238&type=3


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome soaps!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Anita, I am having a ball with the holidays now! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow those are snazzy !


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Wow! Those look great!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Those look fantastic!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

They look good enough to eat!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

omgoodness how pretty and very colorfull. love them.!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Those are too cute!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

vicki, i was wondering if you would reveal your coloring secrets. i dont color soap, but would really like to, but i dont know how to start or whats the best/easiest colors to use. i have tried natural colors that didnt come out very well. i have seen powders, liquids and gel? colors. ugh, coloring is scarey for me but maybe you can simplify it and make it more enjoyable. thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I mostly use micas, now I am not fooling myself that most of these micas and the new clays have face colorants, titanium dixoide etc. in them...but the resellers are not putting them on their websites  In playing with micas and clays, you have to write everything down or you will never be able to reproduce the pastel light colors you can get, or the dark jewel tones either. A little bit, and I talking about a 1/16th of a teaspoon, and yes I measure it exactly, into a 2 cup measuring cup full of soap, is enough to produce pastel...the problem is some micas the color of the soap wet, well it fades to nothing in cure or a month later.

For vivid colors the neon colors at TBKtrading.com are awesome. I only use those that are safe for skin, because then if someone wants a leave on product to match I can just use it. This is all new to me, so I figured I would start with skin and soap safe colors and not even start with the others. I also use fake FD&C colorants in some of my new line called peacock colors, Ellen Peacock is local to me....and like the place I get my flowers and herbs is sort of a PITA to work with, slow doesn't even begin to describe them. But worth it when it finally comes in. 

I mix my colorants with a little bit of soaping oils in the bottom of my swirl or other container. I have one of those mini hot chocolate batter powered whisks, it's so cool! I make sure the color is completely dispersed, adding titanium dioxide will mellow out any color you have...so you don't only have light and dark of the same colorant but with some TD you also have a way of taking out some of the contrast. 

For most of what I am doing now with the new bakery end of soapychic.com I simply mix my colorants in the bottom of 1 quart measuring cups, add the raw soap, stick blend it to thick trace so the color is throughout really well.

Don't discount natural colorants, letting purists have soaps that aren't just cream or tan, is appreciated! Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to say my colors from TBK were very vibrant! A little goes a looong way I found out. But I do like them. I will try yo upload a picture to show you.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks vicki, you made it sound doable. still scarey though! i will still experiment with the naturals too! thanks again oh and 1 more question. are you going to start a soap forum?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No way....I may do some work in this one here  

The new TBK colors are vibrant, they aren't like the old batch from before. Back when Steph sold scent via Natrues Cauldron, we also got colors, I rarely used them since back then I was more about natural stuff in the soap. So some of my colorants are nearly a decade old. Just make sure an use the soap safe ones. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

So this is what you are doing with all your free time? Very pretty.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Dorit


----------

